# suche eine aio für 70euros



## FortN1tGaMeR (13. Mai 2020)

DEEP COOL Gammaxx L240 V2 RGB 
 MasterLiquid ML240L RGB 

Welche ist lauter suche eine laute kräftige leuchtende aio


----------



## LightLoop (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn du die Pumpe/Lüfter mit 12Volt (volle pulle) betreibtst, wird wohl jede Aio laut sein.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Mai 2020)

Leuchtet sehr kräftig, ist aber nicht laut. Ist recht leise.
Warum suchst Du eine laute aio?
Enermax LiqFusion 240mm, Wasserkuehlung


----------



## FortN1tGaMeR (13. Mai 2020)

Weil das mich beruhigt und vernichtet hintergrundgeräusche
Enermax LiqFusion gefällt mir nicht die LED ist nur außen das leuchtet nicht so cool


----------



## LightLoop (13. Mai 2020)

YouTube


evt. diese: Beste Auswahl von Phobya bei Aquatuning online kaufen | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FortN1tGaMeR (13. Mai 2020)

Die Phobya Strike 240 ARGB sieht voll gut aus schade das die lüfter nicht auch von ausen nach innen bestrahlt werden also schade das die lüfter nicht auch leuchten


----------



## robbe (14. Mai 2020)

Wärs bei deinen Ansprüchen nicht besser, deinen PC mit hochdrehenden 80mm RGB Lüftern auszustatten?


----------



## FortN1tGaMeR (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hab sharkoon dg7000-g da passen die nich rein aber die machen auch nich viel wind deswgen habe ich extra ein häuse mit 140mm geholt, wie sind die 80mm so vom sound?


----------

